

Information Architecture in Two Really Easy Steps - tomcreighton
http://www.factore.ca/on-the-floor/46-information-architecture-in-two-really-easy-steps

======
j_baker
One thing I should point out here: "information architecture" refers to what
information goes on what page (a design concept). It doesn't refer to anything
such as database schemas or any other programming concepts.

~~~
tomcreighton
This is interesting - typically I've only come across the term 'information
architecture' as it relates to design.

That being said, it's not surprising considering how much leeway for
interpretation 'information architecture' has.

------
GiraffeNecktie
This could be subtitled "IA for really simple sites"

